# Dogs of the Dow anyone?



## princeplanet (8 October 2012)

Anyone out there follow this strategy? For the uninitiated, it's basically picking the 10 highest yielding stocks at the start of each year in the hope that the gains and yields will beat out the index most years. History seems to bear this out. So, is this only for the US? Is there an Australian version of this strategy (Dogs of the ASX?). 

Also, if I choose to try this with the top US Dow stocks, what are the penalties/fees/taxes incurred from the standpoint of an Australian Investor?


----------



## So_Cynical (8 October 2012)

I do similar, all contrarian investors do something similar...unloved stocks of the ASX, and why get hung up on a set date, buy cheap unloved stocks be they big small or medium...who cares.


----------



## princeplanet (9 October 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> I do similar, all contrarian investors do something similar...unloved stocks of the ASX, and why get hung up on a set date, buy cheap unloved stocks be they big small or medium...who cares.




I don't get why they're called "dogs"... many of these stocks seem to be the most commonly held and traded, ANZ, NAB, TLS etc. Are we talking about the same stocks?


----------



## ROE (9 October 2012)

princeplanet said:


> I don't get why they're called "dogs"... many of these stocks seem to be the most commonly held and traded, ANZ, NAB, TLS etc. Are we talking about the same stocks?




They called dog because they lag the index in recent time or hasn't performed, some like TLS hasn't gone any where for a decade etc...(They normally use share price).

I buy whatever provides best bang for the buck (good yield and can be maintained/increase and trades
at a price I'm willing to pay).

Some of these stocks can be dogs or down right risky but if it fits into my pool of probability and trades at price I like I'm in.


----------



## systematic (11 October 2012)

Like others, I do similar - but I don't use dividend yields, as they seem to have a lower performance than other factors (from a capital growth point of view).

If you wanted to follow it, you should be able to find the dividend yields quite easily for something like the ASX50 or something like that, and you could take your top 10 from there, or top 5 from the ASX 20 - that would probably be even closer (in spirit) to Dogs of the Dow.


----------



## princeplanet (15 October 2012)

systematic said:


> Like others, I do similar - but I don't use dividend yields, as they seem to have a lower performance than other factors (from a capital growth point of view).




Can you share how you do it differently? Is it working for you?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 December 2021)

2021 ASX200 dogs, 1-year return (%)​
Nuix ................. −73.1
Polynovo ......... −62.8
Magellan ......... −61.7
Appen .............. −57.2
Kogan.com ...... −56.4
Resolute Mining .. −52.8
A2 Milk .................. −52.1
AGL Energy .......... −48.6
Regis Resources .. −46.7
NRW Holdings ...... −44.2


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 December 2021)

2021 S&P 500 dogs, 1-year return (%)​Global Payments  .... −38.8
Nordstrom ............... −33.6
Activision Blizzard ... −31.5
Viatris ........................ −30.2
Citrix Systems .......... −26.9
IPG Photonics Corp.. −25.2
Wynn Resorts ........... −23.5
Fidelity National Information Services .... −22.3
Discovery Inc. ........... −21.8
ViacomCBS ............... −21.2


----------



## divs4ever (24 December 2021)

i bought ( and reduced KGN  ) in 2020  , and still nicely in front 

i bought both RMS and RRL as they slid down those slippery slopes  this year  ( smaller buys  so  i wouldn't be bloated if i bought more , cheaper 

 could be an interesting  year  in 2022


----------



## Gunnerguy (24 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 2021 ASX200 dogs, 1-year return (%)​
> Nuix ................. −73.1
> Polynovo ......... −62.8
> Magellan ......... −61.7
> ...



I fancy A2 milk, Magellan and Kogan just for fun.


----------

